

Caffeine, C Application Framework - janogonzalez
https://github.com/dmw/caffeine

======
lucian1900
Looks similar to Glib, NSPR or APR in scope. What does it bring over those?

------
parfamz
Hi, am I wrong, or your hash implementation is O(N)?

